

WebGL vinyls music digging - risq
http://diggingintohiphop.com/crate-digger/

======
needleme
This is awesome, you made this? I got a project about vinyl records, would
love to contact you!

~~~
risq
Yes, no problem, please tell me more about your project @ valentin.ledrapier
(at) gmail.com. This was just an experiment but I also have many ideas around
this concept.

